# White ice and white hot...what the difference?



## seochris (Aug 5, 2012)

Anybody know what the difference is between the white hot xg and white ice inserts on the Odyssey putters? 

What are the characteristics of each and what sort of player or conditions would/do they suit? 

Any views?


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 5, 2012)

I tried them both in the shop once and for me didn't really feel a difference for me, so just went with the white hot for the less money. Has improved my putting loads since I got it, especially lag putting.


----------



## Wolfman (Aug 5, 2012)

White ice is firmer than White Hot XG and for fast greens i think the White hot is better

I am selling my White Ice 2 ball as it doesnt suit my very fast greens and my no.7 Fang White Hot is better

The Metal X i think is firm but the clubs are light which i didnt like


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 5, 2012)

White ice is firmer


----------



## Fish (Aug 5, 2012)

You can go onto the Odyssey web site and put in your height and many other details and it will suggest a putter for you.


----------



## Andy808 (Aug 5, 2012)

About Â£30 on ebay:rofl:


----------



## Minhoca (Aug 5, 2012)

Fish said:



			You can go onto the Odyssey web site and put in your height and many other details and it will suggest a putter for you.
		
Click to expand...

I done this and it suggested my current putter.. so id say its pretty accurate!


----------

